# DD1500 or Incriminator Lethal Injection's?



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi I have a JL Audio 1000/1 v2 Puts out 1000-1200 WRMS Per Channel at any impedance between 1.5-4 ohms.

Going with 2x 12 Inch, Dual 4 Ohm Voice Coils, Both Subs wired to 2Ohm, Bridged into the Amp.

Was just wondering going for more spl then sq, but still want some sq.

Incriminator Lethal Injection

or

Digital Design 1500


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

IA Lethal Injection hands down.

You would need a DD 2500 to get close to the capability of the LI.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

I prefered the IA Li over the 2500, in just about every way, and is one of my favorite drivers to use in daily applications, for pure SPL comp the 2500 might have a slight edge , but in overall performance and sound , I would recommend the Lethal injection


----------



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for opinions all! Such a hard decision to purchase a woofer when you've never heard it and youtube really does not do justice to woofers hahaha To badd no one in canada has subwoofers pretty much haha can never hook up with none of you americans lol


----------

